# What filter media to use with Eheim Classic Canister Filter - 2211?



## Sleek1607 (Aug 20, 2012)

I need someone to tell me what filter media works well and is appropriate for an Eheim Classic Canister Filter - 2211 filtering a 20gal planted. Thanks!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

2211 is too small for a 20g. I have one on my 8g and it's too small. I have Ehfisubstrat Pro and purigen in mine.


----------



## Sleek1607 (Aug 20, 2012)

What do you recommend for a 20gal then?


----------



## Buc MacMaster (Aug 23, 2012)

Regardless of which filter you use the contents depends on your particular circumstances and water parameters. There should be something for bio filtration, such as sponges or ceramic pellets of some type. The sponge would also serve well for mechanical filtering. For a planted tank I would not recommend charcoal as this removes some water components that are beneficial for plant growth. Depending on your water source, you might want to use a phosphate removal media to help keep algae down. A water polishing pad is nice for filtering very small particulates from the water and, over time, also contributes to bio filtering. Some people us other media for specific purposes, such as peat to lower pH. There's a lot of stuff you can use for tweaking water parameters but the primary purpose of an external filter of any style is to mechanically and biologically clean the water.

Don't change all your filttration media at the same time to maintain bio. I use an AquaClear HOB with a sponge, a phosphate removal bag, a polisning pad and a bag of ceramic. I only rinse the sponge, the polishing pad and the ceramic in tank water at water changes. I replace the phos bag and the polishing pad once every 60 days or so. I suppose at some point the sponge and the ceramics will need replacement, but not at the same time. These two components, for my purposes, are for large mechanical filtering and bio and as such can merely be rinsed well for a long time before replacement. Your milage may vary.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Get a 2111, use Matrix media the corse and fine filter pads and some purigen


----------



## Sleek1607 (Aug 20, 2012)

Can I use activated carbon instead of Purigen?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Sleek1607 said:


> What do you recommend for a 20gal then?


I use eco on my 20 with batting quilt cut the size of my canister, eheim substrat, eheim Ehfilav and blue pad.

Batting quilt is cheap at Wamart. $6-8 more than 3 years of use.


----------



## Sleek1607 (Aug 20, 2012)

What about a Marineland H.O.T. Magnum Canister filter?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I use the standard media Eheim provides. Are you missing that for some reason or is there some item which you feel needed improvement? As with all things we sometimes need to tweak things a bit but in general I find Eheim knows far more about what works than I do so I go with their setup unless I have a specific complaint. On occasions that means I add a second layer of mechanical filtering to get the water a bit cleaner. Some occasions it calls for removing some media as I don't need as much bio filtering and want more flow. Anything specific you need to change?


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I use a 2211 on a 20 long and it's completely fine. I use some poret foam and Seachem matrix.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

MChambers said:


> I use a 2211 on a 20 long and it's completely fine. I use some poret foam and Seachem matrix.


Interesting....I find my 2215 isn't enough flow (lily pipe being used) and would recommend a 2217.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that a 2211 could be used on a 20g long...just depends. 

I like the way it runs on my 10g, but probably wouldnt want to go bigger tank wise with it. 

Depends on your tank, your stocking, your plants...how much flow you like etc. 

Even the media in your filter. 

I just run mine with their corase thick pads, and the bio material that it comes with...the rings and the balls.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The hard part about filter questions is that all of us have different needs/wants so what we use really doesn't mean it will fit for other people. I normally use stock items and then if I see I need more bi, mechanical or whatever, I adjust for getting more of that portion. Most of the time Eheim hits it well for my uses.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

A 2215 not enough flow? You must have a impeller issue them freph. I have 3 tanks with a 2215 with quick connects and I have to throttle them back


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> A 2215 not enough flow? You must have a impeller issue them freph. I have 3 tanks with a 2215 with quick connects and I have to throttle them back


No impeller issues. The lily pipes diffuse water flow. Considering the flow goes on the length of the tank, it's got quite a bit of water to move through. Don't get me wrong, it moves water....I just wouldn't mind a bit more flow.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

freph said:


> Interesting....I find my 2215 isn't enough flow (lily pipe being used) and would recommend a 2217.


I would have to agree. I use lily pipes as well so maybe that's the difference. I have the 2211 on my mini l tank, 8.8g. I upgraded the impeller to the 2213 impeller and it's better now, but I wish I had the 2213. Another reason for wanting the 2213 was the media basket. It would make cleaning a lot easier. In the end it's all personal preference.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

antbug said:


> I would have to agree. I use lily pipes as well so maybe that's the difference. I have the 2211 on my mini l tank, 8.8g. I upgraded the impeller to the 2213 impeller and it's better now, but I wish I had the 2213. Another reason for wanting the 2213 was the media basket. It would make cleaning a lot easier. In the end it's all personal preference.


antbug so you can use 2213 impeller on a 2211? btw how come 2213 is the only filter that has the bucket?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Yes you can. Not sure about the basket question.


----------



## Sleek1607 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't mind flow, just so long as there's enough Co2 and o2 for my plants and fish, but not too much as to asphyxiate them all. BTW it's a 20tall.


----------

